# Now that's a rotisserie!



## Rings Я Us (Aug 29, 2017)

http://www.dicksonbbq.com/carson-rodizio-.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2017)

It looks cool, but it also looks like you can't shut the lid over it.

And it's awful expensive!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

Right!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks cool, but it also looks like you can't shut the lid over it.
> 
> And it's awful expensive!
> 
> Al



I saw Steven Raichlen use it over coals on a komado I think. He switched the skewers around after stuff got done. He did Brazilian steak picanha on one


----------



## uncletork (Aug 30, 2017)

Neat concept but like Al said, Spendy for something you can't shut the lid on.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

UncleTork said:


> Neat concept but like Al said, Spendy for something you can't shut the lid on.


Right.. it's not for that kind of rotisserie cooking.  It's for over fire and hot hot coals.


----------



## uncletork (Aug 30, 2017)

I get that it is more for a continuous fire or hot hot coals. But they clearly show it in a smoker. Also they show it on a weber style charcoal grill as well as a kamado. I would think trying to keep coal hot enough for long enough to cook using this method is going to be difficult. Just my opinion which is not worth much.... just ask my wife!













Capture.PNG



__ uncletork
__ Aug 30, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

UncleTork said:


> I get that it is more for a continuous fire or hot hot coals. But they clearly show it in a smoker. Also they show it on a weber style charcoal grill as well as a kamado. I would think trying to keep coal hot enough for long enough to cook using this method is going to be difficult. Just my opinion which is not worth much.... just ask my wife!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.. smoker kit they say. Probably WSM 

The idea behind it is to get things done near the flames or coals then rotate stuff to the top position and they stay hot but cook less. Then your meat for instance , drips fat onto the veggies below as they finish over the hot area.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting but clearly not practical.  In my humble opinion of course.... b


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Interesting but clearly not practical.  In my humble opinion of course.... b



One toy that would sit in the garage collecting dust.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 31, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> One toy that would sit in the garage collecting dust.




Zackly....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Zackly....


Make you look like a big shot at your bbq party lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 2, 2017)

IMG_20170902_224805.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_20170902_224817.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_20170902_224832.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_20170902_224856.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 2, 2017)

IMG_20170902_224838.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_20170902_225248.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## olecrosseyes (Sep 4, 2017)

I wonder how long the wiring and motors will last with the use of as stated "Hot Hot" fire?


----------

